# ioss 6 bugs et nouveautés sur ipad



## antoine75015 (22 Septembre 2012)

Je possède l'ipad 16Go wifi (iOS 5.1.1 que j'ai du jealbreaker pour utiliser ifiles ce qui me prend de la place) que je mettrai a jour mais avant je cherche a connaitre les vrais nouveautés avec ios6 ainsi que les bugs et plantages qui sont apparu.
je voudrais savoir aussi  si il existe un autre logiciel équivalent a ifiles (officiel) sur ipad 
merci d'avance


----------



## phillon47 (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour Antoine75015,
je ne crois pas que cet app existe car personnellement j'ai pas mal cherché et je n'ai rien trouvé.
Ceci est bien dommage car à titre personnel j'ai jailbreaké mon ipad uniquement pour utiliser le kit de connection et me permettre d'utiliser une clé usb de bonne capacité.
J'achéte toute mes appp sur appstore, en règle générale elles sont à la portée de tous.

bonne journnée


----------



## GLYA (3 Octobre 2012)

phillon47 a dit:


> Bonjour Antoine75015,
> je ne crois pas que cet app existe car personnellement j'ai pas mal cherché et je n'ai rien trouvé.
> Ceci est bien dommage car à titre personnel j'ai jailbreaké mon ipad uniquement pour utiliser le kit de connection et me permettre d'utiliser une clé usb de bonne capacité.
> 
> ...


----------

